# Does your Vizsla howl?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We have a young V who is wonderfully quiet. Never barks, growls or anything. well i can't say anything, he does whine a lot for our attention, other dogs or the beach, but whose doesn't. But yesterday I was outside in the garden and I looked over and he was sitting down, stretching his nose and neck up into the air and howled...just like a wolf would. I had no idea that V's would howl like this. Took my wife and I completely by surprise and of course we started laughing at our little guy. Two big howls. Not sure what he was howling at, only thing I could think of was some church bells going off, but he has heard those before and just been excited. 

Does your V howl? I'm just curious.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My coyotes and wolves do ? ;D

well less :-*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy howls like a wolf whenever the theme for Emerdale comes on....next time I have the camcorder out I will try and post it.... ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash howls when he's sad. If I leave him home and just take Penny somewhere, he will sit in the garage and howl. I can hear him as I'm leaving and my neighbor told me that they peek over the fence at him and he's just sitting in the middle of the garage with his head thrown back howling away...


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Unfortunately my boys do not howl. I have tried to get them to and nothing. The only time they ever make any noise is if they are hard core playing, and they make more of a death growl than any barking or howling.

Many dogs I have had in the past would howl along with music or the sound of a harmonica or guitars.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Barked like **** when he was 4 months old. No reward, rank issues. 

Never heard a peep since, except in defense when others bark aggressively at him.


----------

